# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  26/09/2012 [PACK6] ZTE V768 / T-Mobile Concord DIRECT UNLOCK Supported !

## mohamed73

Hi,   
Driver installation is same as for the other broadcom models and you  have pdf with driver installation included on the sw archive.  
GRAB IT WHILE IT'S HOT:  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
best regard,

----------


## gsmbcn

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع

----------

